# New launch of Colnago cycle clothing



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Just put a little info on my Colnago site about the new Colnago clothing launch......looks great kit!

http://colnagoconbrio.posterous.com/


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Your blog is awesome I enjoy the info and photos. However it takes forever to load because you only use one page and just add to it. Is it possible to break the page up into several pages?


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks so much for your feed-back...I just love Colnago. Unfortunately, this is the way the blog is designed, so can't change it. Sorry!


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Folks, new Colnago clothing video !

http://colnagoconbrio.posterous.com/


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Few Colnago Christmas gift ideas!

http://colnagoconbrio.posterous.com/colnago-christmas-gifts


----------

